# Schwarzwert bei Monitoren



## HaunDeD (24. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
wie sehe ich was für ein Schwarzwert die Monitore haben bzw wie präzise es den Schwarzwert wiedergibt ?

Man sagt das der Asus ROG mit 165Hz den besten Schwarzwert hat.
Zu mindestens bei den Tests und auf Youtube sagt man das der Schwarzwert sehr gut ist.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Den Schwarzwert eines Monitors kannst in einem guten Monitortest erlesen.
Aus dem Schwarz-und Weisswert bei einer bestimmten Helligkeit ergibt sich der Kontrast.
Gemessen wird da von 0-100 in 10er Schritten.

Es ist aber so, dass du einen Gegner in dunklen Ecke eher bei einem schlechtem Schwarzwert besser sehen kannst.


----------



## HaunDeD (24. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Den Schwarzwert eines Monitors kannst in einem guten Monitortest erlesen.
> Aus dem Schwarz-und Weisswert bei einer bestimmten Helligkeit ergibt sich der Kontrast.
> Gemessen wird da von 0-100 in 10er Schritten.
> 
> Es ist aber so, dass du einen Gegner in dunklen Ecke eher bei einem schlechtem Schwarzwert besser sehen kannst.



Also im unteren Bereich von meinem Acer Predator 1440p Freesync 144hz sehe ich kein unterschied bei dem 250 245 240 (unter der schwarzen box.
Monitor-Justierung,* - Kalibrierung

Oder es liegt an dem TN Panel und dem Blickwinkel nach unten oder/auch an der Beleuchtung die von unten kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Auf was steht der Kontrast im OSD?


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. Oktober 2015)

Röhrenmonitore haben einen Schwarzwert, Flachbildschirme haben soetwas gar nicht. Flachbildschirme müssen schließlich den hellen Teil des Bildes noch gut auslichten, darunter leidet der dunklere Teil des Bildes, völlig egal ob da nichts helles zu sehen ist =backlight ist immer an! oder ob da nur 1% wie zb Sterne zu sehen sind. Das beste Bild liefert noch immer der einzig Wahre Röhrenmunitor, nichts kann ihn schlagen was die Bildqualität angeht ==> meine Erfahrungen bisher.


----------



## Abductee (24. Oktober 2015)

OLED-Displays haben auch einen fast perfekten Schwarzwert.
Bei großen Monitoren aber nur schwer zu finden.


----------



## hellm (24. Oktober 2015)

Nicht jeder Monitor bekommt das mit den Graustufen in den Grundeinstellungen gleich gut hin.
Test Monitor Acer GN246HLBbid Teil 4
Test Monitor Acer XB270HUbprz Teil 5

Kalibrierung:
MONITOR kalibrieren, zur Schonung Ihrer Augen + um Bilder in optimaler Qualität zu betrachten
PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Röhrenmonitore haben einen Schwarzwert, Flachbildschirme haben soetwas gar nicht. Flachbildschirme müssen schließlich den hellen Teil des Bildes noch gut auslichten, darunter leidet der dunklere Teil des Bildes, völlig egal ob da nichts helles zu sehen ist =backlight ist immer an! oder ob da nur 1% wie zb Sterne zu sehen sind. Das beste Bild liefert noch immer der einzig Wahre Röhrenmunitor, nichts kann ihn schlagen was die Bildqualität angeht ==> meine Erfahrungen bisher.


Jeder Monitor hat einen Schwarzwert, aber anscheinend weisst du garnicht was das ist, sonst würdest ja sowas nicht schreiben.


----------



## HaunDeD (24. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jeder Monitor hat einen Schwarzwert, aber anscheinend weisst du garnicht was das ist, sonst würdest ja sowas nicht schreiben.



Ich hab Kontrast auf 50 und Helligkeit auf 15  bei 100 werde ich blind.


----------



## Abductee (24. Oktober 2015)

Die zu starke Helligkeit ist generell eine Krankheit vieler Monitore, bzw. der User die davor sitzen.
Bei uns im Büro ist es relativ dunkel und stellenweise über den Schreibtischen sind sogar die Leuchtstoffröhren rausgedreht.
Wenn man den großteil des Tages vor dem Monitor verbringt ist eine reduzierte Helligkeit vom Monitor deutlich augenschonender und Angenehmer.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich haben auch Flachbildschirme einen Schwarzwert, selbst wenn die Leuchtdichte da höher als bei einem Röhrenmonitor liegt. Zudem hatten Röhrenbildschirme ganz andere Nachteile, sodass ich Kerkilabros Aussage zum besten Bild definitiv widerspreche.

Zum Thema:  Den Schwarzwert (die Leuchtdichte bei RGB000, also "schwarz") kannst Du selber messen mit Messgeräten, die locker 100 - 1000 Euro kosten. Seiten wie Testmagazin für Monitore, TV, Beamer & Projektoren und TFT Central - LCD Monitor Information, Reviews, Guides and News führen solche Messungen bei den Tests auch durch und geben Werte an, denen man im Gegensatz zu Herstellerangaben eher vertrauen kann.
Aber: Wenn der Schwarzwert gut ist (also eine niedrige Leuchtdichte), dann ist das Erkennen von dunklen Bildinhalten mitunter schwieriger, da ja alles dunkler ist. Außerdem wichtig ist ein ausreichender Kontrast in dunklen Bildbereichen. Vereinfacht gesagt: Ein dunklegrauer Gegner vor schwarzem Hintergrund ist kaum zu sehen, ein hellgrauer schon. Features wie z.B. "Smart Insight" von Eizo machen im Grunde nichts anderes, als die sogenannte Gradationskurve zu verbiegen. Das heißt, dunkle Bildbereiche werden unterschiedlich stark aufgehellt, sodass sie heller sind und der Kontrast dort höher ist. Mit etwas Herumprobieren kann man ähnliche Ergebnisse von Hand (Settings im Spiel plus Monitoreinstellungen) erzielen.

Also: Guter Schwarzwert = niedrige Leuchtdichte sieht gut aus in dunklen Räumen, erschwert aber mitunter das Erkennen von Gegnern. Wichtig ist die Gradationskurve/das richtige Gamma. Die Windows-eigene Kalibrierung kann Dir vielleicht schon helfen, das Bild mit dem jetzigen Bildschirm besser einzustellen.

Dass der Asus ROG mit 165 Hz den besten Schwarzwert haben soll, habe ich übrigens noch nie gehört und halte ich angesichts des IPS-Panels für sehr fragwürdig. Da sollte "man" nochmal weitere Infos einholen.


----------

